# Broghies



## Kaylz (Mar 21, 2018)

Just thought I'd share these, never tried them myself but have just saw that a local health food shop stocks them, apparently they are really good, but I'd never heard of them until 5 minutes ago! lol xx
https://broghies.com/whats-a-broghie/


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 21, 2018)

I've done a search & only Iceland seem to sell them in the UK.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 21, 2018)

Its a small health food shop in the next town to me that stocks them x


----------



## trophywench (Mar 21, 2018)

I see there's 'massa' in them.  WTF is it? LOL


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 21, 2018)

trophywench said:


> I see there's 'massa' in them.  WTF is it? LOL


Google says its a maize flour x


----------



## trophywench (Mar 21, 2018)

I think it might be masa

*Masaharina* is a very finely ground corn flour made from corn that's dried, cooked in water with slaked lime (which gives it distinctive flavor), ground, and dried again. Mixed with water (or sometimes oil), it forms the dough called *masa* that is used to make corn tortillas.

This was mentioned fairly recently on a TV prog where someone or another went travelling in furrin parts like eg the Lebanon, Iran - but I also recall S America, where he ate with locals rather than touristy establishments - far off bits of Mexico etc - and the 'slaked lime' process was mentioned re their corn tortillas.  Other than that, I'd not heard of it before.

The tostada ('toast' or 'toasted' in Spanish) Broghies sound nice, don't they?


----------



## Amigo (Mar 21, 2018)

Seems our local Morrison’s has them (allegedly). Certainly worth a try so thanks Kaylz.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 21, 2018)

It's a scenario similar to those seaweed thins.  Yes, they're low carb but that's because they don't weight owt.  They weigh 5g per item and 4g of that is carbohydrate.  In the comparison chart they compare one of these things weighing 5g with 100g of bread.  Bit of a marketing gimmick I'd say.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 21, 2018)

Bookmarked... I need a food parcel sending lol


----------



## Sally W (Mar 22, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've done a search & only Iceland seem to sell them in the UK.


Just looked at nutrition and they’re 88gm carb per 100gm. But only 4gm per piece. Will check them out. It could be per piece is size of a 50p piece


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 22, 2018)

I personally wont be trying them as I'm fine and happy enough with my wholemeal bread but thought I'd share it for the folk that don't eat bread etc xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 28, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Seems our local Morrison’s has them (allegedly). Certainly worth a try so thanks Kaylz.


Hav eyou tired these yet Amigo?
I have the website here and they look very versatile.
If they are ok I will try and pre-order and get some picked up before I get back so I can have a bacon and egg wrap seeing as the World Shortage of Lidl rolls seems to be biting.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 9, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Hav eyou tired these yet Amigo?
> I have the website here and they look very versatile.
> If they are ok I will try and pre-order and get some picked up before I get back so I can have a bacon and egg wrap seeing as the World Shortage of Lidl rolls seems to be biting.


I went in our local Morrison's yesterday and they had no idea what I was talking about, despite the Broghies website saying they have them in all 3 of my local branches. did you have any luck @Amigo ? Might try Iceland as they have them online.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 9, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> I went in our local Morrison's yesterday and they had no idea what I was talking about, despite the Broghies website saying they have them in all 3 of my local branches. did you have any luck @Amigo ? Might try Iceland as they have them online.



I haven’t looked for them to be honest KM


----------



## weecee (Apr 9, 2018)

I see them in a lot of supermarkets here in Ireland. In a plastic bag and look like round flattish bread. About 8 or so in a pack.  They look quite light and crunchy but have not tried them yet.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 9, 2018)

weecee said:


> I see them in a lot of supermarkets here in Ireland. In a plastic bag and look like round flattish bread. About 8 or so in a pack.  They look quite light and crunchy but have not tried them yet.


Seems they have been marketed in Ireland before the UK. Possibly because, although the manufacturer is based in Canada the company is named after an Irish river Garavogue as the founders have roots in Ireland.


----------



## KayC (Apr 22, 2018)

Oh originally from Canada where I live......Oh it seems the nearest supermarket stock them.............
Low carb, low cal, but what about GI ?  Am I right to assume that GI level is also low?
I may nip out to the shop and try them tomorrow.


----------



## Radders (Apr 22, 2018)

They look a bit like a cross between prawn crackers and taco shells. I wouldn’t use them as a bread substitute but maybe alongside a curry or Chinese perhaps? I do love a poppadum and these look like they would fulfil a similar function. 
Does anyone else remember Energen rolls? Mum used to eat these when she was dieting. Awful things; think I would rather go without!


----------



## scousebird (Apr 22, 2018)

Picked some Broghies up in Iceland's The Food Warehouse today and had a couple with some dips.  Will buy them again.


----------



## Iceberg (May 14, 2018)

I have Broghies a lot. Only 4.4 , grams of carbs per wafer, none of which is sugar.
They are very versatile and I often use them instead of bread. Can put all different types of things on them.
As far as I am aware they are only available in selected Iceland stores in the UK, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Kaylz (May 14, 2018)

Iceberg said:


> I have Broghies a lot. Only 4.4 , grams of carbs per wafer, none of which is sugar.
> They are very versatile and I often use them instead of bread. Can put all different types of things on them.
> As far as I am aware they are only available in selected Iceland stores in the UK, but I may be wrong.


Some independent health food stores stock them as I mentioned in the original post x


----------



## Carolg (May 22, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Just looked at nutrition and they’re 88gm carb per 100gm. But only 4gm per piece. Will check them out. It could be per piece is size of a 50p piece


Piece is like a popadom


----------



## Carolg (May 22, 2018)

Iceberg said:


> I have Broghies a lot. Only 4.4 , grams of carbs per wafer, none of which is sugar.
> They are very versatile and I often use them instead of bread. Can put all different types of things on them.
> As far as I am aware they are only available in selected Iceland stores in the UK, but I may be wrong.


Nice with humus


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Carolg said:


> Piece is like a popadom


Really?...I might give them a try...going to look up some stockists.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 22, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Really?...I might give them a try...going to look up some stockists.


Morrison’s do them I was looking the other day £1.99 a bag I think from memory


----------

